# touring engine question



## Donavin (Mar 27, 2004)

i have come to the almighty boards to ask the experts a question. im curious to know if there is a touring engine/transmission for nismo? i know that trd has one, was put in the mr2. not sure of year and model, but i do know that it went up to 11k or 12k rpm. and i do know that with it transplanted into the hatchi (which my roommate has) its quite nice. one other side question, is there any specific model of 240 i should be on the look out for as a beginning drifter, keeping in mind that im an average middle class american. 

thanks for the assistance.

D.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

eh, i dont think hes gonna get it too bad


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

If i understand you correctly here...
I believe there was a european Primera FWD sr20 touring engine released by nissan. I dont think the 240sx or silvia was ever used by nissan for touring, it was always other companies like Autech (consequently there is an S15 super tourer NA by autech)
Daishin do a touring engine too.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

whats makes a touring engine/car different from other engines/cars?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Usually it has as much power as they can get to the rules of the touring circuit. Sometimes they release a lower powered version for domestic market sale or you can buy from the manufacturer. Usually they are high revving NA with power to rival the worked turbos and have really cool kits. 

For example there was a limited production run for the car that won the last Bathurst 24-hour. The aussie built 7 litre monaro
http://www.holden.com.au/www-holden/action/conceptcar?modelid=20006

There is a link to the 300hp SR20DE Primera kicking around somewhere on these forums.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

okay, because the only touring car i know of is the clk touring car from gt3 =/, and the game doesn't tell you anything. and how high revving?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Depends on the car but I think the super touring rules in the ETCC dont cap maximum RPM but do cap capacity. So they made super high revving engines like the audi quattro and primera. Ive heard of up to 15000 rpm redlines from a 4. 

Opel Calibra touring car: 449hp @11000 rpm (NA). For example.

Here is that link to the primera ETCC engine (sr20det)
http://www.se-r.net/multimedia/pictures/300hp_na_sr20/

Although each country or competition has their own rules. Like the Japan TCC allows turbos and the like but the Australian TCC only allows v8's (actually 2 makes of v8's, ford and holden)


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Moving to General section, where this thread rightfully belongs.


----------

